# Weight loss Inspirational Links



## ACL (Aug 16, 2005)

I wondered if anyone on the weight loss forum had their own web site or on-line journal recording their weight loss struggles? I find that these give lots of inspiration...

I also just heard about fatmanwalking.com about the guy called Steve who is walking across the US and losing lots of weight....very interesting.

I've been recording my struggles too- have lost 43lb since Jan 9th but its slowing down now so need all the inspiration I can get from others who are suceeding!!

http://www.acountrylife.com/journal.php?id=2061


----------

